# Want a Free Audi Accessories Car Cover?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're starting a massive parts giveaway here on our forums *(MORE HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Colu...-audi-stuff-via-fourtitude-discussion-forums/)*. The effort is to try to thank those who already use these forums and jump start some of the slower forums by rewarding those Audi owners and enthusiasts who choose to make a visit to our forums part of their routine.

We're starting with official Audi Accessories car covers and we have one for the Q7. So, post away folks as we'd like to give this to a very deserving owner. 

One caveat. You need a U.S. shipping address. We're not shipping abroad, but if you have someone who can we have no problem with that. Also, once you receive it, we'd love to see you post your impressions or even an FAQ.

Danke and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Danielle6676 (Dec 20, 2014)

*I have a 2014 Q7!*




[email protected] said:


> We're starting a massive parts giveaway here on our forums *(MORE HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Colu...-audi-stuff-via-fourtitude-discussion-forums/)*. The effort is to try to thank those who already use these forums and jump start some of the slower forums by rewarding those Audi owners and enthusiasts who choose to make a visit to our forums part of their routine.
> 
> We're starting with official Audi Accessories car covers and we have one for the Q7. So, post away folks as we'd like to give this to a very deserving owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

i want it please!


----------

